# Poems for those grieving the loss of their pets



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I have the attached one in the shadowbox for our last golden, Fozzie, who died in 2012.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is one I have sent to friends losing a loved one - either human or pet:

 
God'sGarden 


God looked around his garden
And found an empty place.
He then looked down upon the earth,
And saw your tired face.

He put his arms around you
And lifted you to rest.
God’s garden must be beautiful,
He always takes the best.

He knew that you were suffering,
He knew there might be pain.
He knew that you would never
Get well on earth again.

He saw the road was getting rough
And the hills were hard to climb.
So He closed your weary eyelids
And whispered “Peace be thine.”

It broke our hearts to lose you
But you did not go alone…
For part of us went with you
The day God called you home.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Another one:



I ‘m Free…


Don’t grieve for me,
For now I’m free
I’ve left behind some misery.
My days of youthful agility
Were no longer a possibility.
My weak joints and cloudy eyes,
Were longing for the heavenly skies.
Before I lost all dignity
You let me enter eternity
Don’t grieve for me,
You’ve set me free,
Just remember how I used to be.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

One final one:




In Our Hearts

We thought of you today.
But that is nothing new.
We thought about you yesterday.
And days before that too.
We think of you in silence.
We often speak your name.
Now all we have are memories.
And your picture in a frame.
Your memory is our keepsake.
With which we'll never part.
God has you in his keeping.
We have you in our heart.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Not a poem, but my personal favorite:
"Whisper my name in your heart and I will be there"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'M STILL HERE 

Friend, please don’t mourn for me
I’m still here, though you don’t see.
I’m right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I’m always near.
I’m everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I’ll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I’ll never wander out of your sight-
I’m the brightest star on a summer’s night.
I’ll never be beyond your reach-
I’m the warm moist sand when you’re at the beach.

I’m the colorful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I’m the beautiful flowers of which you’re so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I’m the first bright blossom you’ll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I’m the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you’ll see that the face in the moon shine is mine.

When you start thinking there’s no one to love you,
you can talk to through the Lord up above you.
I’ll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you’ll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I’m the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I’m the smile you see on a baby’s face.
Just look for me friend, I’m every place!

~Author Unknown


----------

